# Huntley's newsletters



## soleit (4 October 2008)

Does anyone know what YMW & SCG mean on huntleys newsletters reccomendations?


----------



## biggles (4 October 2008)

*Re: Huntleys newsletters*

I can't remember YMW but SCG is Small caps... group? small caps something.
 Found it " Your money weekly" and "Small companies guide"


----------



## James Austin (4 October 2008)

*Re: Huntleys newsletters*

your money weekly
and
small companies guide

huntley's often get it wrong

you can test this by trialling there newsletter and looking at the outcomes for their past recommendations


----------



## soleit (5 October 2008)

*Re: Huntleys newsletters*



James Austin said:


> huntley's often get it wrong




So don't trust  them too deeply hey.  Was just at a friends place who is subscribed to them and even he saw what you meant by the past recommendations.  I know the best research is your own but considering what they charge, you'd think they'd get it pretty much on the ball.


----------



## kenny (5 October 2008)

To be fair; if anyone got it right most of the time; they could charge whatever they wanted and probably wouldn't need to be in business at all and just act on their own super-successful recommendations 

I tend to look to these tipsheets as a means of aggregating the fundamentals info and announcement analysis. It probably shouldn't be the sole or main reason one enters into a position.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## Herlequin (6 October 2008)

getting it right in these markets is very hard.

I don't use tipsheets, I'm not sure the moderators would allow me to fully explain my distain for them  But doing a couple of Metastock searches and a regular eye ball search you can see which charts are going to be profitable. I can usually find a couple each week. with current volatility i'm not trading any more than 2 positions but this is just personal choice.

Technical Analysis FTW!


----------



## freebird54 (27 December 2012)

Herlequin said:


> getting it right in these markets is very hard.
> 
> I don't use tipsheets, I'm not sure the moderators would allow me to fully explain my distain for them  But doing a couple of Metastock searches and a regular eye ball search you can see which charts are going to be profitable. I can usually find a couple each week. with current volatility i'm not trading any more than 2 positions but this is just personal choice.
> 
> Technical Analysis FTW!




I subscribe to many and use them for fundamental information as you cannot rely on charts only.


----------

